# Coolant hoses



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

I had a heater hose fail on my 2012 LT and I shut it down the moment I got the Overheating alarm so I'm hoping I have not bent the head (duh!). The car has 125k miles on it.

I want to replace all the coolant carrying rubber and so far I can only find on the RockAuto site..

Radiator hoses
Heater hoses,
Oil cooler inlet hose.. 5/8ths hose
Oil cooler outlet hose.. 5/8ths hose
coolant recovery hose .. little hose from the top of the outlet T

Then I see there is a turbo hose with a little rubber pipe crimped on the end of the turbo coolant return.. This looks like an absolute thrill to replace! Do these ever fail? Can you just grind off the crimp and replace the rubber part with a hose clamp?

Any other rubber hose that I'm missing?

Seems if I have to pull the entire manifold off I might be into replacing the oil cooler seals as well?

Thanks

Frank


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

I pulled off the heat shield and it appears both turbo cooling hoses have a rubber section and it looks like the turbo will have to come off to get to everything. The plan for right now is to make a temporary hose repair with a metal hose joiner and make sure the head/gasket is not cracked or leaking with combustion analyzer fluid. If not I will order up all the hoses from Rock auto and get a set of of oil cooler seal and a turbo oil return line while I'm in there.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I think you're talking about this hose, if so check out the repair me and many others have done:









Help replacing 1.4 turbocharger coolant return pipe as...


Since the clamps are made of metal you don't need to worry about wrapping them. The reason the hose is wrapped is because it's so to close to the engine and they wrap it so the rubber doesn't touch the engine and melt.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Thankyou.. Yeah the bigger question of course is if the head has to come off or not.... From what I read these motors do not tolerate being overheated...


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Also I did the exact same repair to my power steering (edit: Transmission cooler) hoses many moons ago.. So far its been the most reliable part on the car. This is partly why I was wondering what success folks have had ding the same on these coolant hoses?..


----------

